# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  La CHE abre un expediente a Fraga por un vertido de aguas sucias en el Cinca

## sergi1907

Ecologistas en Acción ha denunciado al Ayuntemiento por tercera vez por este hecho.


Una mancha oscura delata el vertido. Ecologistas en Acción

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha abierto un expediente sancionador contra el Ayuntamiento de Fraga por verter aguas sin depurar en el río Cinca, tras una denuncia de Ecologistas en Acción.

"Se trata de una contaminación por materia orgánica", explica Saturnino Barbé, coordinador de Ecologistas en Acción en el Bajo Cinca. El vertido, cargado de bacterias, se realiza a escasos metros del canal de aguas bravas donde suelen ejercitarse grupos de piragüistas, por lo que desde el grupo ecologista alertan de que se puede convertir en un foco de infección. Además, recuerdan que a finales de agosto se celebra el Descenso del Cinca, en el que cientos de deportistas pasarán por la zona.

Los daños también son medioambientales. El aumento de bacterias en el agua por vertidos como este y otros que soporta el río Cinca hace que disminuya en oxígeno y afecte a los peces. Igualmente, la carga de nitrógeno y fósforo sirve como abono a las algas y causa problemas ecológicos.

Se trata de "la tercera denuncia que hacen desde Ecologistas en Acción por este motivo, tras las interpuestas en 2007 y en 2010. Además, sabemos que en 2005 ya se pidió que se arreglara", apunta Barbé. La causa del vertido son los problemas una arqueta aliviadero de la red de saneamiento municipal del barrio de Atarazanas que, según señalan, nunca se han llegado a solucionar. Por ello, Ecologistas en Acción pide que se aumente el control del cumplimiento de las resoluciones de la CHE.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...1_1101026.html

----------

